# Land Raider Instructions!



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hi I just got a land raider and amazingly half the pages of the manual arn't there - it has pages one and two of the land raider then pages 6 and 7 of one of the variants!

I've built a land raider b4 but it was many years ago and I can't remember a thing about it. Does anyone know where I can find instructions online or email me a copy of their instructions?

I emailed games workshop but I'm betting they won't reply.

:ireful2:

MVL.*


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

ask some of your friends if they have a spare one lying around or ring up GW, tell them you got a faulty box and a replacement booklet (or entire box, it can happen) will be sent to you as soon as possible

also ther's no need to type in all bold.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya GW is actually very good about replacing bad parts or missing books. They should get you one quickly. Or you can always just guess at it 


And all bold is better then all caps ^^


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Call their hotline

here's their UK number


> By Phone
> 
> Direct Sales: +44 (0)115 91 40000
> 
> ...


They are very, very good about sending out replacement parts, but the phone line is always faster than e-mail


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

*They sent a PDF today; I'm actally quite shocked cos I'm used to places ignouring their customers lol.

I've only ever got a reply from Marshall amps and one random online store b4. lol.

MVL.*


----------

